

Chatroulette Plans Pen1s-Recognition Algorithm to Block Pervy Users - Aaronontheweb
http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2010-06/chatroulette-plans-genital-scanning-software-block-perverts

======
petercooper
I just submitted this too. I can't believe it didn't take off.

------
Aaronontheweb
Headline of the Day. Calling it now.

